# wiring information needed for an autosleeper rv50



## wizbat (Aug 15, 2010)

Hi.
I,m currently fixing up an autosleeper rv50 built in 1985, i have most of the wiring fixed on this van but have no idea how to wire up the rear electrical panel above the fridge to the van wiring at the front.
i have three wires running to the front from the panel, two are red and black and are sheathed in a black vinyl outer and there is a third yellow wire.
does any one have any auto sleeper wiring diagrams to explain how these hook into the engine bay wiring?
any help would be really apreciated.
paul.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

bump


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Think I would be inclined to ring AS Service Centre at Willersey
Phone number on their website if you don't have it. There are still a few of these knocking about. If no joy from AS contact
ASOC details on website


----------



## wizbat (Aug 15, 2010)

Hi !
Cheers, i,ve called as and i'm hoping to speak to a guy at the technical dept tomorrow.
fingers crossed.


----------



## wizbat (Aug 15, 2010)

Hi
I.m still looking as as never called back


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Phone again.

They are very good, but they do get very busy and a kick up the . . . (_I mean "gentle reminder"_ :roll: ) is required sometimes.

Dave


----------

